# Need some help/recommends on knife sharpeners



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok guys, need some help here on knife sharpeners.

I've got the fine/course flat rectangular slab style (not sure the grit) and this 'Make It Sharp' product I got at a hunting show. 

The Make It Sharp product worked on a pre-moulded 'V' with a handle and you basically dragged the blade through it to sharpen it. Well the rods are worn now. I'm on the hunt for a new sharpener.

Any recommends? I've always eyed the Lansky ones but OMG are they expensive. I do not have a mitre-saw here or anything of tha presicion to cut wood and make my own angled wood block guides to DIY mount it to my fine/course flat stone sharpener. 

I would like feedback mainly on home sharpeners and openly welcome portable sharpeners as well as I love portability and small sized items which would be a good addition to the mobile emergency kit bag. 

Thanks in advance.

Oh yes.. URL's to the items so I know what you're tlkaing about. I prefer to buy in the GTA if possible.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a Swiss iStor Sharpener, and it works really well. (I am serious about sharp cooking knives!)


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

http://diytoolsca.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=23_69

there is a few to chhose from. this place sells for much cheaper than homedepot


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Bump for more sharpner feedback.


----------

